# Bike Camping...Which Bike??



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm planning a 4 day 240 mile off-road bike camping trip on a mixed bag of terrain...everything from rocks and roots, to gravel and paved roads.

Problem is I keep going back and forth on which bike to use.

I could you some input on bike choice...

Option 1: SIR9 Hardtail w/Reba *Now 1X9 gearing* (my first choice, but will i break a chain stay?)

Option 2: TNT Sultan w/120 TA Manitou (too much bike for the trip, but durable as hell)

Thanks


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

If you're going to be carrying a bunch of stuff you're going to need gears unless your legs can handle it. Camping gear adds up in weight and you may be walking the SS more than you'd like.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Om Flyer said:


> I'm planning a 4 day 240 mile off-road bike camping trip on a mixed bag of terrain...everything from rocks and roots, to gravel and paved roads.
> 
> Problem is I keep going back and forth on which bike to use.
> 
> ...


Wow. Quite a contrast. Most of all, the SS vs Gears. That is a big diff if the trails go up. What are you carrying your stuff in/on?


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

Dion said:


> If you're going to be carrying a bunch of stuff you're going to need gears unless your legs can handle it. Camping gear adds up in weight and you may be walking the SS more than you'd like.


Yeah, Sorry, this was an older pic of the Niner.

The SIR is now 1X9 - 32t X 11-34


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Om Flyer said:


> Yeah, Sorry, this was an older pic of the Niner.
> 
> The SIR is now 1X9 - 32t X 11-34


Then, dude... this is the 29'er forum! _You know _what we're going to tell ya' - 29'er all the way, baby! :thumbsup:

With no granny, though... the 26" may still be a consideration. If you know somebody with a subscription to Bicycle Times (same folks who do Dirt Rag), they did a great camping article around a Salsa Fargo.


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

Dion said:


> Then, dude... this is the 29'er forum! _You know _what we're going to tell ya' - 29'er all the way, baby! :thumbsup:
> 
> With no granny, though... the 26" may still be a consideration. If you know somebody with a subscription to Bicycle Times (same folks who do Dirt Rag), they did a great camping article around a Salsa Fargo.


They are both 29ers


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Go Niner and add a granny. That being said I did a two day trip with lots of steep singletrack climbing on a Niner MCR with 1x9 set up a few years ago. I managed most of the climbs but a granny would have made day two much easier, day four may only be manageable with a granny installed. I recently learned on a 9 day, 500 mile, fully loaded, road tour that you cannot have enough gears when climbing. Two weeks later my knees are still paying the price of pedaling a 65 pound bike up and over hill after hill along the NorCal coast.

I have a set of custom made Carousel Designs bags - frame bag and saddle bag. The saddle bag will work on any bike. The frame bag was designed for a medium MCR, which should work perfectly for your SIR if it is a medium. I am going to be selling my MCR soon so no need for the frame bag. Send me a PM if you are interested in the bag(s).


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you'll get more thorough advice here: http://www.bikepacking.net/

But, I would personally go with the simpler bike. Less to go wrong while out on the trail. You think mechanicals are mildly annoying on your average trailride? Imagine how much more annoying they are with 15+ lbs of gear and food strapped to your bike.


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

> Go Niner and add a granny. That being said I did a two day trip with lots of steep singletrack climbing on a Niner MCR with 1x9 set up a few years ago. I managed most of the climbs but a granny would have made day two much easier, day four may only be manageable with a granny installed. I recently learned on a 9 day, 500 mile, fully loaded, road tour that you cannot have enough gears when climbing. Two weeks later my knees are still paying the price of pedaling a 65 pound bike up and over hill after hill along the NorCal coast.
> 
> I have a set of custom made Carousel Designs bags - frame bag and saddle bag. The saddle bag will work on any bike. The frame bag was designed for a medium MCR, which should work perfectly for your SIR if it is a medium. I am going to be selling my MCR soon so no need for the frame bag. Send me a PM if you are interested in the bag(s).


Great post!
The Niner looks right at home loaded for the trip, and weight is a big consideration.
I guess the big question is...does the weight penalty of a FS pay for itself with comfort over a 4 day period?

I do have Epic Designs bags on the way, (seat, handlebar and gas tank)but we may have to talk about the frame bag.

QUESTION: What type of gear were you able carry in the frame bag??


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

I carried my little Heineken can pot and alcohol cat food can stove, small single three piece carbon tent pole, and a few other various items. Small bulk, higher weight items work well. Better to keep this type of weight low.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Om Flyer said:


> They are both 29ers


Oh, whoops. :lol:

Really... have fun on the trip and take lot's of pics to share. I think that HT would be better suited, especially if you are loading the rear of the bike.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

The Niner for sure, unless it is a VERY rough area you are riding in.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

which bike do you like riding the most? which bike is more comfortable? which bike generally has less problems?

I have a 29er stumpy hardtail and an Sworks Enduro SL. I REALLY wanted to ride the Colorado Trail on the Enduro, it's a great bike and the descents would be so much fun, BUT, I love riding my 29er, it's very comfortable and gives me zero issues...I rode the GDMBR and the CT without as much as a flat tyre, not having to worry about bike issues makes things so much easier and not having to fix them miles from anywhere, at 12000ft, in a thunderstorm, is priceless.

try a loaded test ride on each bike first if it's that hard to decide, on a tech trail with hard climbs and good descents that you like and see which bike works best.

p.s. when it comes to carrying gear, less is soooo much more.:thumbsup:


----------



## ECOdork (Aug 25, 2006)

Never bike camped (it's on the short list) but after riding 29er hardtails (SS and geared) almost exclusively for about 2 years, then going back to the full susser (but 26er) for a recent mtn trip, I'd say go hardtail unless you really think that extra squish would help. But that's not considering any other factors like overall bike health, how each rig is dialed in, etc. But personally I think the stiffness and overall better pedaling and climbing efficiency with the hardtail would be appreciated more. Plus with all that extra weight would that mess with the suspension? You'd probably have to reset sag and what-not...
And this is one case where 2x9 would be warranted....


----------



## jjmurch1 (Mar 30, 2010)

This is how i would camp.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have done quite a bit of bikepacking.
The simpler the bike the better.
I have done panniers and trailers. Panniers are much better overall. Trailers are appealing but they add more weight and complexity.
Gear your bike as low as possible. It is better to have a real low gear and not use it vs. wishing for it once you start your trip.
Do a couple of short trips just to wring things out.
If you want comfort in the back use a thudbuster and a comfortable saddle.
Have fun!


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

longman said:


> which bike do you like riding the most? which bike is more comfortable? which bike generally has less problems?
> 
> I have a 29er stumpy hardtail and an Sworks Enduro SL. I REALLY wanted to ride the Colorado Trail on the Enduro, it's a great bike and the descents would be so much fun, BUT, I love riding my 29er, it's very comfortable and gives me zero issues...I rode the GDMBR and the CT without as much as a flat tyre, not having to worry about bike issues makes things so much easier and not having to fix them miles from anywhere, at 12000ft, in a thunderstorm, is priceless.
> 
> ...


Lots of sage advice here and in other replies...
I generally prefer the Niner for most of my riding, it fits me well and it's very comfortable.
Although, I have to admit I'm a little freaked at all the broken Niners around here!
Those chain stays sure are svelte, and I know the intended use of the SIR9 is not a loaded adventure touring rig.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

How much weight are you carrying?


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

bsieb said:


> How much weight are you carrying?


I'm estimating 35 lbs and I'm 180.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I would guess....*



Om Flyer said:


> Lots of sage advice here and in other replies...
> I generally prefer the Niner for most of my riding, it fits me well and it's very comfortable.
> Although, I have to admit I'm a little freaked at all the broken Niners around here!
> Those chain stays sure are svelte, and I know the intended use of the SIR9 is not a loaded adventure touring rig.


You're pretty safe with the Niner. I mean, yeah... they occasionally break, but it's not like you are going to head out and do three foot drops to flat fully loaded up with camping gear, or plowing through rock gardens at speed.

I would say you have more of a chance of something going wrong with a susser bike... shock leak, dogbone cracking, pivot bearing freezing up or failing. Also, its harder to put panniers and bags on a susser bike than a hardtail.


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

> You're pretty safe with the Niner. I mean, yeah... they occasionally break, but it's not like you are going to head out and do three foot drops to flat fully loaded up with camping gear, or plowing through rock gardens at speed.
> 
> I would say you have more of a chance of something going wrong with a susser bike... shock leak, dogbone cracking, pivot bearing freezing up or failing. Also, its harder to put panniers and bags on a susser bike than a hardtail.


Man, no love for the Turner today

I agree with all of the above, but I wonder if there is a greater risk of my body freezing up or failing on the hardtail?


----------



## cjsbike (Mar 28, 2004)

*Go Hardtail!*

I would go with a hardtail for bike packing adventures.

A hardtail is simpler. Less to go wrong.

I have completed many bike packing adventures this year.

Frame bags and seat bag are much better overall. I carry only the necessities, my idea is to go light. I carry three large bottles, most of the time I do not carry a hydration pack. Plenty of water on my adventures. For safety I have a Hiker Pro filter.

My Quiring is equipped with Sram XX components using an 11/36 cassette and 42/28 chainring combo. It works well and with 9 pounds of additional gear and a 200 lbs carcass.

I agree with some of the above replies in regards to taking short rides or shake down rides with gear. It took a few short overnighters to dial my gear to what I have today:

-Revelate Designs seat bag packed with extra jersey(s), shorts, socks, arm/knee warmers and sleeping bag. Sometimes rain gear.
-Revelate Designs Tangle Touring frame bag with food, toiletries, maps, tools, light, money......
-Revelate Designs Gas Tank with munchies along the trial. 
-Revelate Designs Sling with Eureka tent and Thermarest Prolite pad stuffed into a Sea to Summit Med dry bag. My sleep system attaches to the Sling which is strapped under the handlebar.

I could see using a FS 29er for out west such as the Colorado Trail Race, but for most conditions in the east/midwest a hardtail 29er would be best.

-Chad


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

cjsbike said:


> I would go with a hardtail for bike packing adventures.
> 
> A hardtail is simpler. Less to go wrong.
> 
> ...


Hey Chad does that Reba look familiar on the Niner??
Great set-up! I do have a Revelate Designs seat bag, handlebar sling and tank bag ordered. Maybe I can track down a frame bag in short order? mtnfiend?

So it looks like the hardtail could win by a landslide here!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

cjsbike said:


> I would go with a hardtail for bike packing adventures.
> 
> A hardtail is simpler. Less to go wrong.
> 
> ...


Looking at the pictures of your setup I came to think of something I've wondered about before: Doesn't the seat bag give the bike a rather high center of gravity? It seems like a rack with a drybag on top of it would lower the center of gravity quite a lot. Or maybe it doesn't matter as long as you just have very light stuff in the seat bag.

To the OP. A hardtail should be the correct choice more a mixed terrain like the one you described, if necessary with a Thudbuster to save the lower back a little. I mainly use my fully rigid Salsa Fargo for these sort of things. Only if I'm doing mainly very technical/rooty/rocky terrain I would take my 29er FS bike.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Outsider, You just made my day with Your Salsa Fargo story.


----------



## cjsbike (Mar 28, 2004)

*Familiarity!*



Om Flyer said:


> Hey Chad does that Reba look familiar on the Niner??
> Great set-up! I do have a Revelate Designs seat bag, handlebar sling and tank bag ordered. Maybe I can track down a frame bag in short order? mtnfiend?
> 
> So it looks like the hardtail could win by a landslide here!


Yes, the fork looks familiar. I hope it is working out for you?
You will like the Revelate gear, very nice construction and it makes camping easier.

-Chad


----------



## cjsbike (Mar 28, 2004)

*Bags!*



Outsider said:


> Looking at the pictures of your setup I came to think of something I've wondered about before: Doesn't the seat bag give the bike a rather high center of gravity? It seems like a rack with a drybag on top of it would lower the center of gravity quite a lot. Or maybe it doesn't matter as long as you just have very light stuff in the seat bag.
> 
> To the OP. A hardtail should be the correct choice more a mixed terrain like the one you described, if necessary with a Thudbuster to save the lower back a little. I mainly use my fully rigid Salsa Fargo for these sort of things. Only if I'm doing mainly very technical/rooty/rocky terrain I would take my 29er FS bike.


I have not noticed any issues with the handling of the bike on singletrack, dirt roads and doubletrack. My pack weighs 4 pounds at the most.
Correct, a rack and dry bag would lower the center of gravity, but racks are heavy and unreliable. Racks have a tendency of falling apart from rough trail.

-Chad


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Looking at the pictures of your setup I came to think of something I've wondered about before: Doesn't the seat bag give the bike a rather high center of gravity? It seems like a rack with a drybag on top of it would lower the center of gravity quite a lot. Or maybe it doesn't matter as long as you just have very light stuff in the seat bag.


It is best to put large bulk / low weight items out there - sleeping bag, cloths, etc.


----------



## leximog (Jan 30, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Looking at the pictures of your setup I came to think of something I've wondered about before: Doesn't the seat bag give the bike a rather high center of gravity? It seems like a rack with a drybag on top of it would lower the center of gravity quite a lot. Or maybe it doesn't matter as long as you just have very light stuff in the seat bag.
> 
> To the OP. A hardtail should be the correct choice more a mixed terrain like the one you described, if necessary with a Thudbuster to save the lower back a little. I mainly use my fully rigid Salsa Fargo for these sort of things. Only if I'm doing mainly very technical/rooty/rocky terrain I would take my 29er FS bike.


Loved your ride writeup.

Thanks for sharing


----------

